# WHO is a Roo



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Are there any Roos in this photo? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Do any of the combs/waddles stand out as larger or redder? It's tough with this photo to see up close to their little heads.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Better pics of the suspected Roos.

View attachment 9367


View attachment 9368


View attachment 9369


View attachment 9370


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

.......................


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Pic a two.......


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Staring.......


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Last one phew


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Help❔❗❔❗WHO is a Roo?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Help?.!.!.!.!.!.?.?.?.?.?.??.?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The brown one is the only one that I think might be a cockerel, the others all look like pullets to me. Not sure though


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

JC17 said:


> The brown one is the only one that I think might be a cockerel, the others all look like pullets to me. Not sure though


N-OOOO-OOO!!!!! He/She my favorite!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's the huge waddles that make me think roo. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The brown one does make me go Hhhmmmm. I think the one barred rock may be suspect. Are the combs much deeper in color and slightly larger than the others? It's a tough call with these guys.

How old are they? Females stay pretty pale until they start to mature and then right before laying their color deepens quickly.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

3 1/2 months old. 

...
Help?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Please help?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

They are MOST LIKELY .....
*ALL PULLETS.
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Phew........


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looked like pullets to me as well. I zoomed to look as well. Lol


----------

